# rspca killing 10 german shepherds



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

:devil:didnt think the rspca were like this:gasp: they make me feel sick what they did to the poor dogs


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Sadly its the tip of the ice berg with what the rspca are doing and have done in the past. They are no longer a welfare charity but a major animal rights business in the same vain as animal aid, ifaw, caps and so on..


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

this is sick i thought the rspca was a good thing


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

This is sickening, The RSPCA should feel ashamed

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

i know :gaspeople trust there pets with the rspca and give donations and they do things like this to animals talk about toothfaced:bash:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

im glad i rescued my dog from the rspca god knows what they would of done to it


----------



## Mr Tin (Sep 23, 2009)

Much worse for the person killing the dogs?

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::devil:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

they need stoping


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

they used a screwdriver aswell as the bolt gun that isnt a humane way of killing any animal specially pet dogs the 10 german shepherd could of easy found a home they never gave them that chance poor dogs evil :censor:ds


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

What does ''toothfaced'' mean???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

kingball said:


> im glad i rescued my dog from the rspca god knows what they would of done to it


good for you kingball


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

pied pythons said:


> What does ''toothfaced'' mean???


there making out there helping animals saving them ect instead they are killing pet dogs


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

As an owner of a GSD I find that totally disgusting !


----------



## herpfreakuk (Jun 29, 2009)

b*stards!


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

there is an interview on there with the rspca also, they state they tried to rehome the dogs first by asking friends and family?? 

oh dear, they have a lot to answer for x


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

is it just me who has this thread showing up in snakes chat exactly the same as well?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

bendigo said:


> is it just me who has this thread showing up in snakes chat exactly the same as well?


Not anymore you don't


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

i can not believe that they offered them up for adoption cause they would of been easily rehomed or they cud of passed them on to other dogs homes they just havent got a good enough excuse why they killed them in a horrible way:gasp: been caught out :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

bendigo said:


> is it just me who has this thread showing up in snakes chat exactly the same as well?


sorry lol i dont get ya?


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

It is time the duties of the RSPCA were taken on by a government body or at least their activities regulated - the society thinks it is above the law.

I have not supported the them for many years - I would rather give financial support to my local charities.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> It is time the duties of the RSPCA were taken on by a government body or at least their activities regulated - the society thinks it is above the law.
> 
> I have not supported the them for many years - I would rather give financial support to my local charities.


your right lol they should do somthing abt this instead of turning a blind eye


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

the RSPCA have been doing things like this for years,perhaps they couldnt spare any money out of their £25 million a year ad buget to provide these dogs and countless other healthy animals they put to sleep every year the proper care that many people think they do...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

but its ok to use those on livestock ? ... its crap what they did to the dogs but bolt guns are used on livestock every day at least it would of been quick


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

rach666 said:


> but its ok to use those on livestock ? ... its crap what they did to the dogs but bolt guns are used on livestock every day at least it would of been quick


 
Due to the shape of the skull it is not known as a humane killer of domestic pets but is meant to be humane for large livestock which is what it is designed for.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i know :gaspeople trust there pets with the rspca and give donations and they do things like this to animals talk about toothfaced:bash:


Do you mean two-faced?:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

rach666 said:


> but its ok to use those on livestock ? ... its crap what they did to the dogs but bolt guns are used on livestock every day at least it would of been quick


no it wouldn't have been quick. Livestock are not dogs. The skull is different and the killing point is different. 
"On May 2, 2004 a black male greyhound - later found to have been called Rusty - was discovered by a dog walker, who heard him whimpering in agony in a rubbish tip on Fochriw Mountain in the Rhymney Valley, South Wales.
"Rusty had been injured in several ways, including being shot in the head with a captive-bolt pistol, and his ears had been hacked off (presumably, because they contained tattoos that could identify him).
"Despite this appalling torture, Rusty was still alive - and wagging his tail - but his injuries were so extensive that he was later `put to sleep' by a vet. Apparently Rusty's owner and trainer had handed him over to be killed after a toe injury had ended the greyhound's racing career."


The argument given by the RSPCA for killing the GSD was that they had a skin condition. Yet no vet was present to diagnose such a condition and it is illegal for anyone not qualified as a vet, to diagnose an animal. 

And that they were so savage that they were un rehomeable.
Given that a captive bolt pistol has to be in contact with the animal's skull, how is it possible to get so close and hold the gun steady on the skull of a savage dog?


Quite simply, there are too many GSD in RSPCA kennels and they feared that they would ebnd up eating into their profits if they took them in, so it was cheaper to kill them. Anyone who thinks the RSPCA is about animal lovers, really needs to wise up.
Try looking here for a start.
http://cheetah.webtribe.net/~animadversion/


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

jesus i wasnt agreeing with what they did its horrible


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

this >>
RSPCA statement regarding slaughtered german shepherds

explains it all quite well...
(i'm not saying it justifys the RSPCA, just gives the other side of the argument)
(And i think it was pretty horrific too)


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i can not believe that they offered them up for adoption cause they would of been *easily rehomed* or they cud of passed them on to other dogs homes they just havent got a good enough excuse why they killed them in a horrible way:gasp: been caught out :devil:


i wish dogs that have shown aggression were easy to rehome, but sadly people are often not willing to work through their problems:devil:

the rspca don't have a no kill policy so this kind of thing probably happens more than we are aware. I don't support the rspca!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

samurai said:


> i wish dogs that have shown aggression were easy to rehome, but sadly people are often not willing to work through their problems:devil:
> 
> the rspca don't have a no kill policy so this kind of thing probably happens more than we are aware. I don't support the rspca!!!


 
GSD are a guarding breed so if strange people went into the house they would appear aggressive when in fact they arent. I believe one of them was a 4 month old puppy


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not saying i agree with what they did at all!!! I know sheps gaurd, thats what they were created to do. I'm just saying saying dogs are not easy to rehome if they have shown aggresion, a lot of people don't want to know. Anyone that knows dogs should know any breed in that situation could be showing agg through fear regardless of the breed. They should have given them time to show their true potential!

i was just highlighting the fact you said they would be easily rehomed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

samurai said:


> I'm not saying i agree with what they did at all!!! I know sheps gaurd, thats what they were created to do. I'm just saying saying dogs are not easy to rehome if they have shown aggresion, a lot of people don't want to know. Anyone that knows dogs should know any breed in that situation could be showing agg through fear regardless of the breed. They should have given them time to show their true potential!
> 
> i was just highlighting the fact you said they would be easily rehomed


no but they werent not even put to rest peacefully.............

so wether they were gonna be easy to rehome or not at least they deserved to go a peaceful painless way 

which they didnt


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I think i'm being misunderstood :gasp: i think what they did was horrific! they were not given a chance. I love dogs and a gsd is high on my wish list.

I was simply pointing out that it is a sad fact that many dogs are not easy to rehome (as was earlier implied as if any dogs is), which is depressing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

samurai said:


> I think i'm being misunderstood :gasp: i think what they did was horrific! they were not given a chance. I love dogs and a gsd is high on my wish list.
> 
> I was simply pointing out that it is a sad fact that many dogs are not easy to rehome (as was earlier implied as if any dogs is), which is depressing.


 
Yes I do understand but I think that the RSPCA took the dogs on face value. If they came to my house when I wasnt here Im sure my dogs would appear aggressive too when in fact they are all friendly


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

rach666 said:


> but its ok to use those on livestock ? ... its crap what they did to the dogs but bolt guns are used on livestock every day at least it would of been quick


You are half right there, yes the bolt gun is used but then a secondry methord is used to ensure out right death. The rspca are not doing this and theres always the slight risk the animal bolted is not dead out right. I beleave there was a case involving some dear a officer bolted and left for dead only for them to be staggering round latter on and in much distress.

The bolt is really only a aid to stun and reneder painless for the secondry procedure witch in most cases is to cut the throad and bleed out.

Also those working in slaughter houses do this all day every day and do there upmost to ensure clean kill, the rspca not only are not using the guns correctly theres question marks over there training.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

samurai said:


> I'm not saying i agree with what they did at all!!! I know sheps gaurd, thats what they were created to do. I'm just saying saying dogs are not easy to rehome if they have shown aggresion, a lot of people don't want to know. Anyone that knows dogs should know any breed in that situation could be showing agg through fear regardless of the breed. They should have given them time to show their true potential!
> 
> i was just highlighting the fact you said they would be easily rehomed


 They could have been easily rehomed. The breed rescues were willing to take them on and I would have fostered or adopted one and am sure I'm not unique among dog lovers. There was no need for these dogs to die other than politics and money. The RSPCA should be called only as a last resort as their first action is often simply to kill.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Yes I do understand but I think that the RSPCA took the dogs on face value. If they came to my house when I wasnt here Im sure my dogs would appear aggressive too when in fact they are all friendly


 I keep pointing out to visitors to my house, should the RSPCA ever break in, Ursa would die, Chalky would die (they would probably bite to defend their home and would most certainly bark and show aggression). Next to die would be old Kate who is deaf and is senile and too old to be profitable to them. Also Twinks the old yorkie. Dorcas and Bronnie would also almost certainly be killed as they too would bark like mad and they aren't youngsters. Some excuse would be given for them to kill Urian my docile lurcher simply because lurchers are hard to rehome too. So out of all of my friendly, well balanced and happy dogs who like and trust humans, at least 6 would get killed by the RSPCA because they would prove too hard to rehome and would eat into their profits by taking up kennel space.
And we all know what would happen to all of my plain black cats don't we?
Sadie managed to avoid the needle off the RSPCA once already, so if it ever happened, I hope she simply runs away so they don't get a 2nd chance to kill her for being black.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

the rspca are a bunch of twofaced pieces of shit ,i hate them with a passion
the amount of *HEALTHY* dogs/ cats plus other animals put down by them every year would make throw up
THE RSPCA UNMASKED
also this link uncovers a few truths about this so called "charity" :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

tokay said:


> the rspca are a bunch of twofaced pieces of shit ,i hate them with a passion
> the amount of *HEALTHY* dogs/ cats plus other animals put down by them every year would make throw up
> THE RSPCA UNMASKED
> also this link uncovers a few truths about this so called "charity" :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:



I send that link to anyone who thinks the RSPCA are nice to poor little animals.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I send that link to anyone who thinks the RSPCA are nice to poor little animals.


yup same here , its about time people realise that the rspca arnt all sweetness and light to animals...quite the opposite infact


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I keep pointing out to visitors to my house, should the RSPCA ever break in, Ursa would die, Chalky would die (they would probably bite to defend their home and would most certainly bark and show aggression). Next to die would be old Kate who is deaf and is senile and too old to be profitable to them. Also Twinks the old yorkie. Dorcas and Bronnie would also almost certainly be killed as they too would bark like mad and they aren't youngsters. Some excuse would be given for them to kill Urian my docile lurcher simply because lurchers are hard to rehome too. So out of all of my friendly, well balanced and happy dogs who like and trust humans, at least 6 would get killed by the RSPCA because they would prove too hard to rehome and would eat into their profits by taking up kennel space.
> *And we all know what would happen to all of my plain black cats don't we*?
> *Sadie managed to avoid the needle off the RSPCA once already, so if it ever happened, I hope she simply runs away so they don't get a 2nd chance to kill her for being black*.


 
Our Sanctuary is full of unhomed black cats but rather than kill them we turn them into longterm residents who get to sleep in the centrally heated staff room and roam the 5 acres that the sanctuary is set in. If only people wern`t so colour prejudice:bash:


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

this is on the german shepherd rescue
rspca kill dogs with captive bolt gun and pithing

10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA

Many Tears Animal Rescue - rspca

RSPCA statement regarding slaughtered german shepherds

10 GERMAN SHEPHERD SHOT BY THE RSPCA

rspca dogs in distress

i hate the rspca.
will never ever donate to them again,had a call from them a few weeks ago wanting me to set my direct debit up with them.
i told them to piss off i don't want my donations going towards a charity that uses bolt guns on any animal in the care of rspca.

they are apparently the richest pet charity in the country.

and also they kill over thousands of animals a year.
they will only rehome the young dogs and kittens,black and white cats are not desirable and staffies are all too common and no one wants them so they think its ok to kill them too!
i think all animals should be given a second chance,so please don't place unwanted pets with the rspca.


----------



## clangercrazy (Apr 20, 2009)

Horrific.

But also, how awful that so many animals are abandoned, unwanted dumped and need rescuing and rehoming. If people cared more for animals, and stopped treating them like comodities, we wouldn't need so many animal charities in the first place. And they wouldnt be so over crowded and under such pressure.

I know these particular dogs were not 'handed in' by the owner, I'm speaking more in general terms - just as everyone else seems to be.


----------



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

Im gonna send that video link to peta. 
royal society for the protection against cruelty to animals my :censor:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> Our Sanctuary is full of unhomed black cats but rather than kill them we turn them into longterm residents who get to sleep in the centrally heated staff room and roam the 5 acres that the sanctuary is set in. If only people wern`t so colour prejudice:bash:


 
No one wants Black Cats or Black and white ones. Everyone wants Blues, whites and tabbies.

We have 2 Black and 1 Black and White feral kittens at 5 months old. All 3 haven't a chance at finding a home and we already decided they will stay forever if that is what is ment to be. We took them in because the RSPCA just couldn't be bothered when tehir own charity shop rang up.
So it was left to us to deal with.
When we took in Jazz after his owners dumped him, again because of being a Staffie x he would have a difficult time in a rescue in order to find a home, he got on with the family so we decided why get rid when he was happy were he was. One more dog is not an issue when you have 12 dogs lol


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

The trouble is although that article/page is very good/accurate it is very against the RSPCA staff, who more often than not are not to blame. It is the organization itself and the big wigs that are the trouble. They are business men & women and only concerned with making a profit which they can turn into higher salaries for themselves. I do not like the RSPCA and I wish they did a sort of undercover TV show on them, like they have done with certain companies before.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mattm said:


> The trouble is although that article/page is very good/accurate it is very against the RSPCA staff, who more often than not are not to blame. It is the organization itself and the big wigs that are the trouble. They are business men & women and only concerned with making a profit which they can turn into higher salaries for themselves. I do not like the RSPCA and I wish they did a sort of undercover TV show on them, like they have done with certain companies before.


 
Thats a great idea:2thumb: I also agree its not the staff that are at fault. The centre in our area is actually a very good one and the Inspector we deal with through the sanctuary is excellent


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL. I was just looking at RSPCA vacancies to see what sort of things they ask for, here is a small section of the long list of requirements and necessary experience/qualifications:



> You will be required to promote the charity and increase its income through business development and fundraising, be the main contact for the charity, and take responsibility for organizing non-animal -welfare activities and monitoring health and welfare compliance.


No mention of pet/animal experience or qualifications anywhere - this is for a branch manager position!!!!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Thats a great idea:2thumb: I also agree its not the staff that are at fault. The centre in our area is actually a very good one and the Inspector we deal with through the sanctuary is excellent


Trouble is, they often need someone "inside" to go undercover and risk their job to get the footage :lol2:

Some individual branches actually receive little to no funding from headquarters and even have to PAY headquarters to use the logo and name, rather like franchise !


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mattm said:


> Trouble is, they often need someone "inside" to go undercover and risk their job to get the footage :lol2:
> 
> Some individual branches actually receive little to no funding from headquarters and even have to PAY headquarters to use the logo and name, rather like franchise !


Maybe you should volunteer:whistling2:

Our local branch has to raise all its own funds


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

rach666 said:


> but its ok to use those on livestock ? ... its crap what they did to the dogs but bolt guns are used on livestock every day at least it would of been quick


it wasnt quick they used a screwdriver to make sure off it so it wouldnt of been quick would it


----------

